# UCLA interview advice



## bobthegambler (Feb 2, 2009)

I recently applied to UCLA's film school, and I was wondering if anyone could share some advice on the interview in the event that I'm called for one. Any advice would be appreciated, whether you've experienced the interview or one similar. 

Thanks

-Mark


----------



## DWeis (Feb 3, 2009)

Having made it through the interview, my best advice would be to relax and not get stressed out. You don't want to be arrogant, you've got to be friendly and personable. Let your application speak for itself, and use the interview as a way for the faculty to get to know you as a person.

Think: what makes you special? Why do you stand out? They're also looking at your background and how it will shape what kind of an artist you could become. Be prepared to discuss your application and your interest in film, from the films you like to your skills and talents. Also, try to seem academic, they like that.

Good luck, you'll need it. Out of all transfers, the only interview 30 people and accept 15. Just keep that in mind: be yourself but stand out from the crowd


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 4, 2009)

There are TONS of threads on this subject if you look. 

However, there is no guarantee of what will happen during your interview.  I chatted with a fellow who was ahead of me in the waiting room of mine in 2007, and it was his second year interviewing.  He said the year before he'd really blown his favorite movie question.

I didn't get that question, and neither did a couple of other posters here.

Just be ready to talk about what your application said.  Be ready to show how much you want this.

But don't be rehearsal-y.  It's more of a conversation than a rapidfire questioning.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## bobthegambler (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you guys for the advice. I really appreciate it.

-Mark


----------

